# Simatic Step7 WinCC und Windows7



## MacDeath (17 Januar 2009)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Simatic Produkten und dem neuen Windows 7 gemacht bzw. hat irgendjemand welche Infos in Bezug auf Kompatibilität? Es gibt ja auch ein neues WinCC 2008 was auf Vista Style basieren soll ---> *Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!* 

Danke für Eure Posts.


----------



## vierlagig (17 Januar 2009)

da es von 7 bisher nur eine beta gibt, glaube ich nicht, dass eine solche umfrage viel erfolg haben dürfte ... oder wie groß ist die chance, dass einer der 2,5millionen, die die beta testen "müssen" darauf auch den versuch starten, step7 zu installieren?
wenn es läuft, ist das glückssache ... ähnlich wie bei vista ... grundvorraussetzung ist, dass man sich die 32bit-version gezogen hat ... das siemens für ne beta noch keine freigabebemühungen macht, kann ich im bezug auf microsaft nur allzu gut verstehen ... die erste beta von vista war schließlich auch drei jahre vorm eigentlichen system draußen ...


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2009)

MacDeath schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Simatic Produkten und dem neuen Windows 7 gemacht bzw. hat irgendjemand welche Infos in Bezug auf Kompatibilität? Es gibt ja auch ein neues WinCC 2008 was auf Vista Style basieren soll ---> *Wissen ist das einzige Gut das sich vermehrt wenn man es teilt!*
> 
> Danke für Eure Posts.



Nein, keine Erfahrungen, aber aus Erfahrung sag ich mal, "Es läuft nicht"! Und wenn ein Stück von Step7 läuft, läuft etwas anderes nicht. Im Moment ist noch nicht mal Vista komplett für alle Siemens-Produkte freigegeben. Aber wer behält auf Dauer da den Überblick? 

Was bedeutet denn "basiert auf Vista-Style" ist das ein neuer Kaugummi, als Ausgangsprodukt für die Verpackung der Software?

Schön daß du auf das Foren-Motto verweist.  Wir teilen doch alle hier, oder?


----------



## netmaster (18 Januar 2009)

Ich hab im Moment auch die Win7 Beta im Einsatz zum testen.
Wenn ich dazu komme kann ich Step 7 mal installieren und testen.


----------



## sk1rie (19 Januar 2009)

Hallo !

Ich hab Windows 7 (32bit) am laufen und hab Step 7 mit SP4 drauf. Läuft für den ersten Test ohne Probleme, jedoch war ich damit an keiner CPU online.

Programmierung klappt aber soweit.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## dodo (20 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da es von 7 bisher nur eine beta gibt, glaube ich nicht, dass eine solche umfrage viel erfolg haben dürfte ... oder wie groß ist die chance, dass einer der 2,5millionen, die die beta testen "müssen" darauf auch den versuch starten, step7 zu installieren?





sk1rie schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich hab Windows 7 (32bit) am laufen und hab Step 7 mit SP4 drauf. Läuft für den ersten Test ohne Probleme, jedoch war ich damit an keiner CPU online.
> 
> ...



Immer wieder faszinierend!
 


Ich wusste noch nicht mal, dass es Windows 7 überhaupt schon gibt!
:-(


Wenn mir jetzt noch einer einen vernünftigen Grund nennt, mich von meinem halbwegs stabil laufenden, ziemlich fehlerbereinigten XP zu trennen, probier ich vielleicht in ein zwei Jahren mal Vista aus! *ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2009)

dodo schrieb:


> ... probier ich vielleicht in ein zwei Jahren mal Vista aus! *ROFL*


ich nehme zur Zeit Anlauf, um Vista zu überspringen 

von Wiki über XP:


> Der Vollsupport wird im April 2009 und die Bereitstellung von Sicherheitspatches im April 2014 eingestellt.


also bis dahin muss es also mit XP gehen.

ääähhhmmm, darf ich einen Nebentopic aufmachen? wie sieht es denn mit S7 etc. in einer VM mit XP unter Win7 aus? das ginge ja dann sogar auch noch nach 2014, wenn man einen hohen Zaun um den XP-Sandkasten errichtet ...


----------



## OHGN (20 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich nehme zur Zeit Anlauf, um Vista zu überspringen
> ....


*ACK*
Das werde ich definitiv überspringen.
Millenium ist seinerzeit ja auch völlig spurlos an mir vorrübergegangen.:s3:


----------



## derwestermann (20 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ääähhhmmm, darf ich einen Nebentopic aufmachen? wie sieht es denn mit S7 etc. in einer VM mit XP unter Win7 aus? das ginge ja dann sogar auch noch nach 2014, wenn man einen hohen Zaun um den XP-Sandkasten errichtet ...


 
Das funzt ganz hervorragend, mache das selbst gelegentlich, wenn ich andere Versionen brauche. HiGraph kann zum Bleistift nicht mit S7 5.4.
Einziges Problem: Kein CP5511/12 verwendbar. Aber Netzwerk, seriell und USB klappen. Ich habe latürnich nicht alle Koppler getestet.

Man kann auch in der VM Win2000 nehmen, das ist schneller, kleiner und da läuft meines Wissens noch alles S7-mäßige drauf. Mit SP4, schon klar.
Und man hat eher mal ein Win2000 rumliegen, von wegen legal und so.


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

OHGN schrieb:


> *ACK*
> Das werde ich definitiv überspringen.
> Millenium ist seinerzeit ja auch völlig spurlos an mir vorrübergegangen.:s3:


 
schön wenn man die wahl hat, man kann sich aber leider nicht immer aussuchen, womit man zu arbeiten hat ... scheiß gleichmacherei - die damen von der personalabteilung haben eben das selbe vista buisness wie der 4L hier auf seinem laptop...


----------



## sk1rie (20 Januar 2009)

Ich frag mich, was Ihr gegen Vista habt. Ich benutze das seit über einem Jahr und bin äußerst zu frieden. Eigentlich läuft auch alles, was laufen muss. Selbst zocken kann man damit hervorragend.

Einzige Vorraussetzung ist min. 2 GB Ram. Ab dann ist eigentlich alles machbar. Nen Dualcore-Prozessor setz ich einfach mal voraus


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2009)

sk1rie schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was Ihr gegen Vista habt.


 
ich befürchte: NICHTS WIRKSAMES!


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Januar 2009)

bzw. Sehnsucht:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows_7#Ressourcenverbrauch


> Die am 9. Januar 2009 erschienene Beta benötigt weniger Ressourcen als Windows Vista. Ohne zusätzliche Programme belegt Windows 7 mit aktivierter Aero-Oberfläche etwa 430 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Ohne Aero benötigt Windows 7 alleine etwa 360 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Windows 7 läuft in der Betaversion auch auf älteren Computern mit 1 GB Arbeitsspeicher schneller als Windows Vista.


----------



## OHGN (20 Januar 2009)

sk1rie schrieb:


> Ich frag mich, was Ihr gegen Vista habt. Ich benutze das seit über einem Jahr und bin äußerst zu frieden. Eigentlich läuft auch alles, was laufen muss. Selbst zocken kann man damit hervorragend.
> 
> Einzige Vorraussetzung ist min. 2 GB Ram. Ab dann ist eigentlich alles machbar. Nen Dualcore-Prozessor setz ich einfach mal voraus


Wie sieht's mit der Kompatibilität zu älterer Software aus?
Ich habe ab an noch so manch älteres Gerät, sei es nun ein OP7, irgendwelche alten FU's, Scanner, usw. usf. zu parametrieren.
Wenn ich für den Großteil hiervon dann ohnehin mit VM's herumhantieren muss, arbeite ich doch erstmal lieber gleich weiter mit XP, auf dem ja bis jetzt noch alles läuft was ich benötige.

Auf meinem privaten Rechner zu Hause setzt sich so langsam aber sicher sowieso OpenSuse durch...
Deshalb gibt es für mich keinen vernünftigen Grund mich mit Vista auch nur ansatzweise näher auseinanderzusetzen.
Bis es soweit ist, dass neuere Software nicht mehr unter XP läuft, ist Windows 7 auch auf dem Markt (und ich hoffe inständig dass es nicht ganz so rigiede mit etwas älterer Software umgeht wie derzeit Vista).


----------



## sk1rie (20 Januar 2009)

Ältere Software war in den meisten Fällen garkein Problem. Lediglich gibt es verschiedene Hersteller, die ihre Software für x64-Betriebssysteme sperren. Dabei ist die Software dann meist garnicht so alt.

Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist der Fritz-Fernzugang von AVM. Aber speziell dieses Prog. greift ja auch ziemlich weit ins System ein.

Ansonsten: PS 6 läuft imho auch auf Vista ...


----------



## t-poke (20 Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe S7 in Microsoft´s Virtuellem PC auf Vista Business 64 zum laufen gebracht. Dank fehlender Unterstützung für den PCMCIA Schacht geht die Onlineverbindung nur über COM oder Netzwerk.

Auf Vista Business 32bit läuft die S7 soweit problemlos. WinCC leider nicht.....


----------



## vierlagig (20 Februar 2009)

t-poke schrieb:


> WinCC leider nicht.....


 
hab grad winCC flex 2008 installiert - läuft

aber wahrscheinlich meinste ohne flex

da läuft die server/client lösung auch mit vista (nur der server nich )
alles andere, inkl. proagent usw. usf. is nur für xp freigegeben


----------



## t-poke (20 Februar 2009)

Hab WinCC 2007 flex advanced. Hab aber vorhin im Forum einen Hinweis über eine Möglichkeit die ganze Geschichte im XP SP2 Kompatibilitätsmodus zu installieren. Werd das heute abend mal ausprobieren...


----------



## banditman (30 März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich versuche Step / und Wincc flex unter windows 7 zu installieren.

Leider wird das Setup jedesmal bei der Betriebsystemabfrage beendet.

Deshalb meine frage :

Wie umgehe ich die Betriebsystemabfrage ?

Beide Setups starte ich imXP SP2 Kompatibilitätsmodus und mir Adminrechte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Banditman


----------



## MSB (30 März 2009)

@banditman
Schon mal Gedanken gemacht, das die Betriebsystemfrage irgend einen Hintergedanken hat?

Besorg die Vista Business oder noch besser XP, und du kannst damit mit dem ganzen Siemens-Gerümpel
sicher noch Jahre problemlos arbeiten.
Siemens schafft es momentan schon nicht, die "eigene" Software untereinander kompatibel zu halten,
von neuen bis dato "unbekannten" Betriebssystemen gar nicht zu reden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## LeoS (7 Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eben Step7 auf Windows 7 RC installiert bekommen. Konnte aber die Kommunikation mit einer CPU noch nicht testen. Aber bis jetzt läuft es ganz gut.

Damit  die Installation aus der Hauptinstallationsroutine funktioniert, musste ich alle setup.exe Dateien der einzelnen Programmteile vorher einzeln auf die Kompatibilität mit Windows 2003 Server SP1 umstellen und Adminrechte anklicken. Danach konnte ich das Setup starten. Mann darf auch die Service Packs nicht vergessen. Aber falls die Installation mal unterbricht bzw. meckert wegen falscher Windows Version, kann man abbrechen und die Kompatibilität für das letzte Programm nachträglich einstellen, danach dann nochmal setup starten und weiter gehts.

Ich hoffe das kann einigen helfen.

Ciao Leo


----------



## ALBundy (5 Februar 2010)

LeoS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe eben Step7 auf Windows 7 RC installiert bekommen. Konnte aber die Kommunikation mit einer CPU noch nicht testen. Aber bis jetzt läuft es ganz gut.
> 
> ...



habe alles so gemacht , wie du es beschrieben hast nur den licensemanager kann ich nicht mit dieser Methode installieren - meckert immer, dass ich keine Berechtigung als Admin haben obwohl ich das ganze als Administrator installiere...


----------

